# need DOS 7 cd-rom boot disk



## Pinki Tuscaderro (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any freeware download links for cd bootable Dos 7? I have found several modified variations by well intended freelance programmers, but if I wanted a modified program interface for issuing commands then I wouldn't want to run from Dos, would I?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What exactly is your requirement?


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

There is a guy called Bart who did a lot of work on this, for DOS and the older Windows versions as well as for XP. This is for DOS:

http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/

For a boot CD for W2000/XP:

http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/

Bart's part is free, but legally you must be the original owner of the OS.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

However, Barts-PE is really for a basic Windows boot from CD, perhaps you'd be happier with the stuff at www.allbootdisks.com or www.bootdisk.com


----------

